# Muzzie bastards introduce death penalty for gay sex



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 12, 2019)

Uganda announces 'Kill the Gays' law imposing death penalty on homosexuals

*Uganda has announced plans to impose the death penalty on homosexuals.

The bill, colloquially known as “Kill the Gays” in Uganda, was nullified five years ago on a technicality, but the government said on Thursday it plans to resurrect it within weeks.

The government said the legislation would curb a rise in “unnatural sex” in the east African nation.

*
Actually Uganda is a "Christian" nation. 
*


*


----------



## Toro (Oct 12, 2019)

They've been trying to get this passed for awhile.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 12, 2019)

Toro said:


> They've been trying to get this passed for awhile.


Its a legacy of the Empire.


----------



## petro (Oct 12, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Uganda announces 'Kill the Gays' law imposing death penalty on homosexuals
> 
> *Uganda has announced plans to impose the death penalty on homosexuals.
> 
> ...


Which shows that many cultures and countries are not open to the western belief system of inclusiveness. 
While liberals paint white conservatives as homophobic, who actually do nothing to threaten gays, the very cultures that liberals welcome with open arms in the name of inclusiveness hold very harsh views of gays and secular society.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 12, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Uganda announces 'Kill the Gays' law imposing death penalty on homosexuals
> 
> *Uganda has announced plans to impose the death penalty on homosexuals.
> 
> ...




Oh?  Idi Amin was a great Christian?



Idi Amin - Wikipedia

Actually Uganda has more Muzzie Beasts like YOU than it does Christians, though technically the nation is secular.

Well, you're a Muzzie Beast - you lie - it's part of your religion.

Uganda has an AIDS epidemic that hits about 60% of the population, creating a backlash against Homosexuals that started in the 1990's. Uganda placed "Red Balloon laws" in 2007 which give the death penalty for AIDS infected homosexuals to knowingly spread the disease.

Quite different than the fucking lie you're telling, Muzzie Beast.

Uganda - Wikipedia

Well, you're a Muslim, you lie, it's what you do.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 12, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > They've been trying to get this passed for awhile.
> ...


Africa is a shithole/etc


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Oct 12, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > They've been trying to get this passed for awhile.
> ...



October 9, 1962.


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 12, 2019)

Looks like The Tainted One won't be taking aholiday in Uganda this year......


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 12, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Uganda announces 'Kill the Gays' law imposing death penalty on homosexuals
> 
> *Uganda has announced plans to impose the death penalty on homosexuals.
> 
> ...


Your hijab is too tight


----------



## Blackrook (Nov 26, 2019)

Unless you're gay, or Muslim, or planning to visit Uganda, I don't see this as anything that affects you Tommy.


----------



## Blackrook (Nov 26, 2019)

Anyway, Tommy, you are a great lover of death.  Just earlier today, you were rejoicing the fact that more babies in Australia will be murdered in the womb.


----------



## westwall (Nov 26, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > They've been trying to get this passed for awhile.
> ...







Oh?  Is it a legacy of the empire when iran and Saudi Arabia do it to?

Face it tainty, your heroes the Islamists hate the LGBTQ community and will gleefully kill you when they take over whichever country they are in.

That is the reality,  and when it comes to your door don't whine and snivel, you are part of the reason for the murders to come.


----------

